# Moon Lake with a skunk!!



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The sawsman guy and I headed out to the big beautiful Moon Lake area. She wouldn't give up nothing! No fish, crawdads, snags, old fishing line.....just nothing!! :evil: 
With new water coming in from the streams we felt we had a good chance of making a killing, but it didn't work out that way. With water temps ranging from 44 to 55 degree's, the activity was awesome but just not for us.

'Ole Moon Lake would only share her beauty with us....



























































































Here's the sawsman, all ready for a hard days work standing at out cabin door...with the picture being a little shaky looking, I think I drank too much coffee..










Not being totally disappointed with our lack of luck, we headed down to Big Sandwash. For the most part we had clear water, and the place all to ourselves.










25 minutes of so into the lake the sawsman brought up a beauty.










Again, the skunk was on. A few small bass allowed a few more minutes of of enjoyment and 
hope, but this lake turned off just like the Moon did.

Still a good trip though, we always see some new, neat country and try to follow with the history and stories of the place's we see. Good times!!

Until next time....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice pics .45. Sounds like a good time even though the skunk put the stink on.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's gotta burn a little; being in that great country and not having any luck.

Looks like saws got a really pretty smallmouth though. I'd be pretty happy with that catch.

Nice pics.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45,
your shutter eye is getting pretty good.
Looks like you didn't need to catch any fish.
The beauty of the surroundings is enough to make the trip a success.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice spread .45.

Nice smallie too!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lookin pics there 45! And nice smallie saws!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

We hateses the filthy wretched striped skunkses. 

Sorry about the skunk, but a moose and a pheasant? That's not a bad day, even if the fish aren't biting.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice report, sorry that the fish weren't cooperative. You did get my attention with that real fish though. That is a smallie that will make a day.  

As always, the photos were excellent. How close were you to bullwinkle?


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

Good pics. Can't hardly wait until next week when I will be heading out to the Basin.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report but you are killing me... I am leaving wed for a family reunion in that area and I have read tow of the possible spots I was going to fish are slow to dead. But I appreciate you saving me the drive!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Catherder said:


> * How close were you to bullwinkle?*


Oh....I'd say about 5 feet or so... 

Probably closer to 120 yards.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

We do always have a good time. That bass did make my day even though the action was slow. Nice and chubby.

Food. Cant forget about the good eating.









This little guy came right into the cabin like he owned the place and decided to join us for dinner.









It appears all the animals are doing well despite the long winter. The bugs are starting to get quite active too. It seems they're enjoying the sunshine as much as we are.









Good times for sure.









For those of you planning to stay at the Moon Lake Resort, they have the best pillows of anyplace around in that country. That is... if you actually get one! :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the post and awesome photos better luck next time. 8)


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice one. I love that Moonlake area.    8) :lol:  _(O)_ :O•-: o-||


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

My family has been going up to the Moon Lake area for 60 years. I believe like most waters we are past it's "glory years" which is sad. It appears that the DWR really doesn't have a management plan for the Lake Fork Drainage. I was up there for Memorial Day and we had to work hard to get into some trout and that is going to the far nooks of the drainage. We can submit recommendations to the DWR until June 23rd. What would you guys like to see changed to help Moon Lake and The Lake Fork Drainage be more consistent and enjoyable? I'm working on typing up a proposal to submit of what I think should change.

Thanks guys


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ChukarCountry said:


> My family has been going up to the Moon Lake area for 60 years. I believe like most waters we are past it's "glory years" which is sad. It appears that the DWR really doesn't have a management plan for the Lake Fork Drainage. I was up there for Memorial Day and we had to work hard to get into some trout and that is going to the far nooks of the drainage. We can submit recommendations to the DWR until June 23rd. What would you guys like to see changed to help Moon Lake and The Lake Fork Drainage be more consistent and enjoyable? I'm working on typing up a proposal to submit of what I think should change.
> 
> Thanks guys


I would be interested in seeing your proposal....but, knowing the Lake Fork water belongs to so many different groups and is controlled by Moon Lake Electric Company it might just get interesting. Along with the fact that it runs in and out of Tribal Lands, leased property's, private property's and is landlocked in some areas. 
I thought the river has been pretty consistent this year considering the circumstances. And it's really going to get bad in a month or two when the run-off really starts. 
Send me a PM when you get the proposal drawn up? I really don't know if I could add anything to it to help out or not.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure the place out. The fishing can definately be tough, but so can other places. Maybe that's what keeps me going back.. trying to figure it out. The beauty dosen't stop me, that's for sure.

I'd like to see your proposal as well, if I may. .45 does bring up some good points.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That is the greenest SMB ever! Wowzer


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

REPETER said:


> That is the greenest SMB ever! Wowzer


I'm not sure what that means?


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks .45 and Sawsman I appreciate the input. I will shoot over what I am thinking when it is ready.
Thanks


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

REPETER said:


> That is the greenest SMB ever! Wowzer


 I agree what's in that water to make that fish THAT GREEN...?

Great report guys and sure looks like a nice relaxful time awesome pics and again the smallies green color is truly different...5' from the Moose...**** brave soul .45...a man with nature for sure to get that close. The color of them photos is fantastic also thanks for sharing...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> REPETER said:
> 
> 
> > That is the greenest SMB ever! Wowzer
> ...


Camera settings. I believe he has about 649 of them. There is one that actually makes me look prettier.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

sawsman said:


> There is one that actually makes me look prettier.


I'm sure it does you 'pretty -()/>- you' !!! Hey .45 can I borrow that camera??? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > There is one that actually makes me look prettier.
> ...


I wish the sawsman would learn how to use a camera, all the pictures he takes of me makes me look old... :V|: ..... :|


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

.45 said:


> ChukarCountry said:
> 
> 
> > My family has been going up to the Moon Lake area for 60 years. I believe like most waters we are past it's "glory years" which is sad. It appears that the DWR really doesn't have a management plan for the Lake Fork Drainage. I was up there for Memorial Day and we had to work hard to get into some trout and that is going to the far nooks of the drainage. We can submit recommendations to the DWR until June 23rd. What would you guys like to see changed to help Moon Lake and The Lake Fork Drainage be more consistent and enjoyable? I'm working on typing up a proposal to submit of what I think should change.
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

sawsman said:


> I'm still trying to figure the place out. The fishing can definately be tough, but so can other places. Maybe that's what keeps me going back.. trying to figure it out. The beauty dosen't stop me, that's for sure.
> 
> I'd like to see your proposal as well, if I may. .45 does bring up some good points.


PM Sent


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not to pour salt in your wounds from the double skunk but.we spent the weekend up at moon lake last weekend and everyone caught some fish we only fished for about 3 hours on Saturday


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

bigboybdub said:


> Not to pour salt in your wounds from the double skunk but.we spent the weekend up at moon lake last weekend and everyone caught some fish we only fished for about 3 hours on Saturday


Good for you


----------

